# Good Bye, Luciano



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Greatly saddened to learn of the passing of Luciano Pavarotti, the greatest Tenor ever.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Here, here! He made classical music accessable to the wider public - a god among men!


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Rest in peace.

Here is a wonderful video:


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Very sad to lose such a larger than life figure. 

As a kid growing up in the '80's, I knew of the name Pavarotti even before the name Beethoven or Mozart. He was that famous. I came to know him as the greatest name ever in Opera. Perhaps that is or isn't the case, but that was the aura of the name Pavarotti.

I still remember the interview he had on 60 minutes about 20 years ago, and how engaging he was and his bright smile and striking eyes.

A great loss to the music community.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> Greatly saddened to learn of the passing of Luciano Pavarotti, the greatest Tenor ever.


I will say this much... In the repertoire that he essayed, he was supreme.
Two things I didn't know until his death notices: first, he (evidently) was involved with instruction, until nearly the very end- second, his childhood admiration for Mario Lanza (apparently) never wavered. Now, if an artist of the caliber and discernment of Pavarotti can admire Lanza, it calls into question the judgement of those who tend to look down their noses at him.

The Opera Company of the Afterlife has once again been greatly strengthened, as it has been especially in the last two calendar years... to whit- Birgit Nilsson (1/2006), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (8/06), Astrid Varnay (9/06), Beverly Sills (7/07), Regine Crespin (7/07) and now the _primus inter pares_ of The Three Tenors, Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Indeed, Pavarotti will be remembered for many years for his virtuostic singing and performances. At least we have his recordings to listen to for all eternity. Rest in peace, Luciano.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Sep 11, 2007)

Ma n'atu sole 
cchiu' bello, oi ne'. 
‘O sole mio 
sta 'nfronte a te! ......


Forever remember his voice in 'O Sole Mio' & 'Torna A Surriento'.


----------

